# UK 3x3 Competitions?



## dabest2500 (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't find any UK 3x3 Rubik's Cube competitions, any help?
I've been to the Official WCA website and can't find it.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Toad (Feb 19, 2011)

Unfortunately not that many competitions happen in the UK but we are certainly working to improve this. There should be a competition in or before April however so you shan't need to wait too long.


----------



## dabest2500 (Feb 19, 2011)

Is there a website that specialises in UK competitions?
Or when April does come, what where should I be looking?
Thanks.


----------



## Toad (Feb 19, 2011)

This forum is the best place really. When a competition is organised it'll be announced here and on the WCA site.


----------



## dabest2500 (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay, thanks for your help.
I've never been to a competition before, any tips?
Prizes? Fees? Pressure?


----------



## Toad (Feb 19, 2011)

The biggest tip I can give you is to relax and have fun. Competitions are all about meeting new people and chilling out with other cubers. You most likely won't do as well as you'd like to but that's really not an issue - nobody really cares how fast / slow you are. Things like prizes and fees depend on the competition so you'd have to wait for more details about that.


----------



## dabest2500 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, I don't really care about winning, I want to go for the experience of it.
Thanks for all your help


----------



## Rune (Feb 19, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> Okay, thanks for your help.
> I've never been to a competition before, any tips?
> Prizes? Fees? Pressure?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27500-Competition-Worthy&highlight=competition


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 20, 2011)

www.ukcubemasters.com is where I/Michael have/has posted all of the competitions in the last two years pretty much, so keep an eye out there, but it's likely that there will be a thread here at the same time.

I'm working on getting a competition together before May time, but somehow I've ended up with less time for cubing lately so it's taking a bit longer than I would have expected. Anything that I organise will be in Bristol, probably two days and will have most side events. There will be an entry fee of approximately £10 per day as the event won't be sponsored and there should be snacks/drinks provided. That's usually how it goes.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 21, 2011)

You could see if Puzl.co.uk want to sponsor it. They are a UK company and would probably apprectiate it.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 21, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> www.ukcubemasters.com is where I/Michael have/has posted all of the competitions in the last two years pretty much, so keep an eye out there, but it's likely that there will be a thread here at the same time.



Hehehe - we've left the site slightly out of date! I should fix that.

I have a good venue in mind (rather convenient and effectively free) that may prove useful for a UK competition this year. I'd need to rope in a WCA official of course, if we wanted an official event. Otherwise we could keep it informal and just have a bit of a laugh.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 21, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> You could see if Puzl.co.uk want to sponsor it. They are a UK company and would probably apprectiate it.


 
Been there done that.

Puzl is run by a nice guy and his wife, they don't have swathes of cash to throw at a competition, which can be quite expensive, I've already explored that avenue. Plus, I'm not sure they stock the items that speedcubers are buying at the moment, so financially it may not be worth their while. Everybody who cubes in the UK is aware of them because they are the only decent UK stockist so I don't know how much they'd gain from sponsoring anyway.

We have a sponsor in Seventowns who pay for one competition a year in the UK (which is brilliant), the UK Open, which was in November of last year. Otherwise, I'm afraid, people do have to pay to enter.


----------



## Doudou (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello everybody,

Any competition planned in UK before mid april ?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 26, 2011)

How long before the planned date will the information be released? (e.g 6 weeks, month, 2 weeks?) 
And also will it probably be the same schedule/time cutoffs as the UK Open 2010?


----------



## dabest2500 (Mar 9, 2011)

Any latest news on comps in the UK?


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 6, 2011)

Toad said:


> Unfortunately not that many competitions happen in the UK but we are certainly working to improve this. There should be a competition in or before April however so you shan't need to wait too long.


 
Well, it's April and no sign of a competition in the UK.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 6, 2011)

if you want one, then organize one

don't complain


----------



## Escher (Apr 6, 2011)

Shortey said:


> if you want one, then organize one
> 
> don't complain



^This.

I'm currently looking into the many different factors for a Sheffield competition (so the future isn't completely barren), but nobody should get their hopes up since I will need a lot more money and plenty of time to find and book a good venue.

Charlie is unbelievably busy these days, and good for her, so I hope people don't get ideas to pester her - if she's going to organise a competition (which is unlikely), the first you'll hear about it is her announcing it.

Joey and Thom have also made noises in the past about a Manchester competition, so I guess that's a possibility. Still, it's best to just be patient. There's also Mark in Bristol, and Simon and Michael in Nottingham, who have mentioned stuff in the past.

Plenty of people forget how much goes into the organisation of a competition. Even though I used to talk to Charlie lots while she was organising competitions regularly, when I asked her recently for advice there was still plenty of things I wouldn't have thought of at all and a lot more expenses than you'd imagine.

As for *guaranteed* comps, I imagine that Dan and Seventowns will be hosting a UK Open in November-time. 

(@Dabest2500 - this isn't aimed solely at you at all, I hope I don't sound too irritated )


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 7, 2011)

Who says I'm complaining?
I just don't want to miss a UK comp as I know that they are hardly held in the UK.
But it's probably best there isn't one now, I have GCSE exams.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 7, 2011)

Shortey said:


> if you want one, then organize one


 
Does anyone know of any websites/articles/threads with information about how to organize your own competition? If not, maybe someone should make one, so that if someone wanted to, they could set one up.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 16, 2011)

I would be more than happy to assist with any arrangements for a UK comp. Unfortunately being relatively new to the pastime I am not aware of the granular arrangements needed and as indicated by Rowan I have no doubt there is a lot more than meets the eye. However, I also completely agree with the fact we cannot complain there is no comp in the near future without being willing to lend a hand.

Perhaps a co-op of us could get the ball rolling and give Charlie what sounds like a well deserved break from the headache of the next meet?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 28, 2011)

If anyone is looking towards doing this, I found an advert for a free function room in my town today and I got the phone number from the advert, so if you're interested, PM me.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 28, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM - where in the UK are you based?

I posted this in the UK meets thread, but I'll say it again - Rob Yau and I are likely to host a comp in Guildford in the summer - probably last weekend in July or first in August.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm in a town near bristol (~20 miles) but I don't want to post the exact place so i'll PM you. I get nervous about privacy


----------



## CubingCockney (Apr 28, 2011)

Where is the UK open likely to be held? im in county durham and I dont think there are any comps near me. Or any cubers for that matter


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 28, 2011)

Seems to me like it will either be Guildford, Bristol or Manchester


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 28, 2011)

Old Trafford again plz.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 28, 2011)

UK Open won't be in G'ford. I guess it will probably be Bristol, as Old Trafford was too expensive for a 2 day comp - that was the reason last year anyway


----------



## David1994 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Irish comps???*

Anyone from Ireland or are there any comps in Ireland??? It os annoying as i really want to enter a competition but there are none in Ireland


----------



## David1994 (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone from Ireland or are there any comps in Ireland??? It os annoying as i really want to enter a competition but there are none in Ireland


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thee are other cubers in Ireland like Blake Bowers, but there won't be any competitions there in the near future because there isn't really anyone experienced enough (i.e. been to several comps) to organise one. Your best bet is to get over to the UK for one if you can


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 28, 2011)

What kind of place is needed for a competition?
I've been looking for potential places in bristol and Bristol Uni seems to be pretty good but I'm not sure what is needed.
Link to the site i've been lokking at : http://www.bristol.ac.uk/conferences-hospitality/conferences/


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well Charlie has hosted competitions in 2 different places in Bristol. Trinity Community centre and Armada House. Unfortunately I would have to dissuade you from organising a competition yourself if that's what you're thinking, because you haven't been to one before (afaik) so no offence but I really don't think you'd manage. I've been to 11 or something, and only felt able to start thinking about it after about 5 of them


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 28, 2011)

I wasn't thinking of organising one myself, I would just like to help set it up and to get the ball rolling. 
No offense taken


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 30, 2011)

Let's clear a few things up....

Yes, sorry been ridiculously busy of late and my priorities just haven't been all over cubing as usual, hence the lack of Bristol Spring this year. Sorry about that, but I just don't have as much free time as I did last year! I'm not even cubing in my spare time, let alone organising competitions.

As for definite competitions, Seventowns have contacted me regarding the UK Open (which at the moment will be a similar time frame to last year, but after WC I think). I will be meeting up with Dave and Chrisi in the next month to discuss this so there will be more news then. If I'm helping organise this year again, it would obviously be preferable that it was in Bristol (I imagine potentially the same venue), but that is all purely speculation and depends on the budget and ideas Seventowns have, which I have no idea of at this point. The first you'll hear about it is either in a thread here, or on my Facebook. Shortly after it'll go up on the WCA site. As far as I know, Dan Harris is also very busy these days so please don't hassle him with information about competitions. I've had quite a few passive aggressive messages demanding information about why I haven't organised anything recently, so please don't do that  

On the other hand, if you'd like information about how to organise your own competition (which is a little more difficult than some people, especially new competitors, realise) then don't hesitate to email me ([email protected]) and I can give you some pointers. I would dissuade anyone who has never been to a competition from doing this, because you simply won't be aware of the processes involved in a competition. People who have been to many competitions still struggle to organise things and the time/cost element can at times be a bit stressful, so only ask if you're serious please. I have no problem with helping out if possible though  

Also, regarding Bristol venues that somebody is helpfully pointing out... they are rather expensive and out of budget for most competitions, and also not that central. It's a nightmare to try and hire anything from the uni, even when I was a student there it was the biggest palaver known to man! UK Open is funded by Seventowns, which is why there is a larger and nicer venue with lots of perks like prizes and lunches. Any other competition that isn't funded is not free to enter and is usually about £10 a day to cover costs of venue hire, snacks, drinks, ink, paper, pens... you get the drift.

I won't be organising anything until the UK Open because I am out of the country for approx four months but if you'd like to have some sort of meet up before mid-June in Bristol, I can organise something unofficial. Also, if anyone just wants to see me before I go because they want Charlie love, that's also fine <3


----------



## stoic (Apr 30, 2011)

David1994 said:


> Anyone from Ireland or are there any comps in Ireland??? It os annoying as i really want to enter a competition but there are none in Ireland


 
I'm in Tyrone and I've never been to a comp. I guess UK is our best bet


----------

